# Mercier Draco vs. Moto LeChampSL?



## old_ (Jun 2, 2008)

Draco- Dura-Ace group (including crank/bb), ritchey carbon seat post, FSA orbit x headset. $1500
LeChamp- Ultegra group, FSA carbon crank, ritchey WCS seat post, cane creek is2 headset. $1200
All other parts except the frames are the same between the two.

Anyone know how the Draco frame compares to the LeChamp frame? better? worse? ( i do know that the geometry is slightly different)

It seems like the Draco is the better deal with the dura-ace group and conventional headset vs. the LeChamp with the ultegra group, FSA crank, and integrated headset. I am thinking the extra $300 for the draco is worth it, but I would like some others input.
thanks


----------



## sockmonkey (Sep 24, 2005)

I received my Le Champ SL about a month ago. I love it and fortunately for me it fit great out of the box (I swapped the saddle and tires, added some pedals, and that was it). However, if I had seen this deal on the "'07" Mercier, I might have gone for it. Not sure it was on offer when I purchased the Le Champ (if it was, please don't tell me). I don't see how you can go wrong with either bike, as long as you're sure about your fit and especially if you can wrench a bit yourself, but the Mercier clearly looks to be more bang for the buck.

I can't really be more specific about the Mercier since I haven't seen one, but the Le Champ exceeded my expectations. If the Mercier frame doesn't work for you, sell it and find another frame, move the components, and you'll still come out ahead.

Sock


----------



## old_ (Jun 2, 2008)

sockmonkey said:


> I received my Le Champ SL about a month ago. I love it and fortunately for me it fit great out of the box (I swapped the saddle and tires, added some pedals, and that was it). However, if I had seen this deal on the "'07" Mercier, I might have gone for it. Not sure it was on offer when I purchased the Le Champ (if it was, please don't tell me). I don't see how you can go wrong with either bike, as long as you're sure about your fit and especially if you can wrench a bit yourself, but the Mercier clearly looks to be more bang for the buck.
> 
> I can't really be more specific about the Mercier since I haven't seen one, but the Le Champ exceeded my expectations. If the Mercier frame doesn't work for you, sell it and find another frame, move the components, and you'll still come out ahead.
> 
> Sock


That is pretty much the same conclusion that I came to. Wrenching is no problem for me, and the 60mm Mercier frame size is slightly better( for me) vs. the LeChamp's 61mm. I am just kind of looking for someone to give me some encouragement to pull the trigger :blush2:


----------



## sockmonkey (Sep 24, 2005)

Ok, here's some encouragement  

The Le Champ is my third Motobecane purchase. Previously, I'd purchased an Outcast 29er and an Outcast 26er for some singlespeed bashing around town fun for me and my wife. Cheap bikes, great deal for the money, no complaints.

So yeah, I took a risk and plunked down a bit more coin for the Le Champ. But it wasn't that much of a risk because I knew I could swap frames at some point, and I still may (if, for example, Bikesdirect has some holiday special like they did in '07). Here's the deal: I was just riding with a friend who has an entry level Trek 1000 and we were both amazed at the difference in quality (and weight!). I paid a few hundred bucks more. Was it worth it? Oh hell yeah. I felt like a frickin' genius (which is rare, believe me).

When the cost of the bike is less than the cost of the components, even extremely discounted components, you can't go wrong. The Mercier is a great deal and you won't be disappointed. 

Sock


----------



## chas0039 (Jun 26, 2007)

Before you do anything, I would email BD and insist that they get you the frame specs for the Mercier. Frames from Mercier and Moto can be very different even though they have the same "size". If you look, the Draco does not list these specs anywhere.


----------



## old_ (Jun 2, 2008)

chas0039 said:


> Before you do anything, I would email BD and insist that they get you the frame specs for the Mercier. Frames from Mercier and Moto can be very different even though they have the same "size". If you look, the Draco does not list these specs anywhere.


specs are listed here http://www.cyclesmercier.com/geometry_al.html

I did pull the trigger on the Mercier and the bike came in today. so far so good. the bike came with dura-ace brakes instead of the cane creek units. also came with a set of clipless pedals. everything else is as listed on the BD site. it has been raining all day so I have not got a chance to ride it yet.


----------



## chas0039 (Jun 26, 2007)

Those are not the specs for the Mercier Draco as it is Columbus zonal Italian while the other Mercier frames are Kenesis or Ideal; totally different.

Glad you like the bike. It looks good.


----------



## rogerstg (Aug 1, 2007)

chas0039 said:


> Those are not the specs for the Mercier Draco as it is Columbus zonal Italian while the other Mercier frames are Kenesis or Ideal; totally different.


I think you are confusing frame manufacturer with material used. In any case my Mercier with Columbus Zonal tubing (probably built by Kinesis) measured exactly to the specs as published.


----------



## chas0039 (Jun 26, 2007)

I am glad it worked out for you. The Draco AL listed at the Mercier site, where you got the specs, is not even close to the one sold by DB, (carbon rear triangle for one) which is why they did not link to it directly. In any case it is an intriguing bike, I considered it myself. 

Good riding.


----------



## Oldhillclimber (Jun 23, 2008)

Hello,

First of all I am new here...my 2nd post.

I have a Moto Le Champ SL (Sram Force equiped) and love it. I seriously considered the Draco but the Sram groupo got my vote and happened to come with the Moto frame.

Enjoy it!!


----------

